# Themed Names For Litters?



## sootisox

Just for fun!

Do you name your kittens from a litter with a particular theme ie flower theme?

We currently have kittens from 3 litters and I'm starting to struggle with name ideas for their registration papers. Our prefix has not yet been approved so they'll be registered with this years admin prefix. 

Theme ideas most welcome! In the past, I've asked their new owners when they meet/reserve the kitten at 9 weeks if they'd like to chose the "posh" name for their new cat, but i found that the papers were sometimes taking too long to be returned. I don't send the pink slips home with the kittens (they get posted to owners upon proof of neutering) but I like to show the new owner the pink slip for their kitten when they collect him/her for their own piece of mind that kitten is indeed registered. 

The kittens are: blue bicolour, blue tabby bicolour, bluepoints, blue tabby points and a sealpoint.


----------



## havoc

I always theme with large litters or I'd struggle finding names. Small litters are easier and I get a bit more individual.

If you are waiting for approval for your prefix you can always hyphenate a name to have a better chance of you first choice. GCCF accept hyphens and the computer then recognises it as one word.


----------



## tellingtails

Hi, 
I think its fun to use themes, you can get some brilliant names, I have used flowers in the past, if you type in to your internet search engine you will be surprised at the names of geniune flowers that are brilliant for cats.

I also have a couple of breeder friends, who use themes, Star constalations, weather names, it defianately makes it easier when you have a large litter.

Good hunting, let us Know what names you decide:thumbup:


----------



## NelsonsStaff

The litter from which my cat came from has something of a Nautical theme to their names. Myself and the boyfriend have Nelson, a friend has his brother who is called Collingwood, the third brother who is also with our friend, is called Stanhope (after the current First Sea Lord) and the girl of the litter who is with a female officer in Plymouth has been called Wren.


----------



## LittleStar2010

I was going to use a gemstone/precious stone theme for naming our litter with names like Opal, Topaz, Sapphire, Ruby, Onyx, Amber, Amythest etc. However when the little ones came along we ended up with a litter of 4 blues and 1 black kitten, with 2 girls and 3 boys, so the names didn't really fit - especially as a lot of them are quite feminine names. At this stage I'm letting the owners who have already reserved kittens chose, and we've decided to call our little blue keeper girl Kobe.


----------



## Tje

I have one friend who gives all her litters a letter of the alphabet. The last litter would all be names beginning with A, this letter will all be names beginning with B, the next begiining with C and so on. I quite like that idea.

Another breeder friend just has random themes... when I bought two of my cats from her she was naming her litters after all the different language words for girl or boy... So conceiveably she could have had 3 girls (Nina, Chica and Bambina) and 2 boys Nino and Chico (and of course you have soooo many permetations with that one, ando so many lovely names. She kept this theme up for a good 3 or 4 litters. 

One of my girls comes from a breeder who names all her cats (kittens) after charchters from English litrature. 

Another friend names all her cats from people (things) in Lord of the Rings. But I don't like those names much as they sound monster-ish. 

One of my family who breeds names all their kittens after science fiction charchters, they've had darth vaders and daleks and god knows what. But it also fits in so nicely wit their prefix.


----------



## ChinaBlue

I keep to themes.

We've had wines, Rolls Royces, old Hollywood movie stars, sweets, etc.


----------



## louiserp1

The rescue centre named our adopted Mummy cat, Buttercup and then her kittens were all flowers, Daisy, Tulip, Lily etc


----------



## lymorelynn

I like themes. We've only had one litter so far and as they were born on Boxing Day I gave them names from Christmas songs.
I chose one bit of my queen's pedigree name (she is Adateam Meilingmaitai - the Mai Tai bit was my choice) so I suppose it is nice if new slaves can chose but not always practical with the paper work and they tend to chose 'pet' names for them once they are home anyway.


----------

